# CM people: Anyone know where...



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone know where in Chiang Mai I can get basic car disposables (sparkplugs/brake pads/distributer cap/rotar arm/etc)- without having to run the whole gamault of parts shops (one shop per part) down by the train station.

Cheers guys.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

KhwaamLap said:


> Anyone know where in Chiang Mai I can get basic car disposables (sparkplugs/brake pads/distributer cap/rotar arm/etc)- without having to run the whole gamault of parts shops (one shop per part) down by the train station.
> 
> Cheers guys.


Just to answer my own question  I found this good little shop for the above today and availed myself of the parts for a full electrical service (plugs/codesor/distributer cap/ht leads and a new plug spanner) all for just 800Baht. The guy knew the engine from the make of car (and my wreck is 13 years old and not terribly common here) - I was impressed. They do not speak any English, so I wrote down what I wanted i Thai script before I went to make it easier all round.

Anyway, as to where this goldmine is..CM Train Station, with your left shoulder pointing at Thomas the Tank Engline, walk on down the road away from town (I guess its North-ish)...go past the Post Office and the petrol station. When you come to the 7-11 on the right, its directly opposite on the left (sun bleached red boarding over the top) - great place, knowledgable, didn't rip me off and service with a smile (he was surpised I was going to service the car myself, he said most Thais can't do it, but Farang can...and then laughed). 

Oh and by the way, there is a little shop before the post office where they cut keys while you wait - very cheap, again doesn't rip farangs off, and asked me to come back if I had trouble with the keys - one was a security key that's very hard to copy, he did it (mostly by hand!) and it worked fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm glad you've solved that one KL because I've wondered before what I would do if/when I get a second hand vehicle out here. Everywhere you look there's someone soldering two halves of different vehicles together with parts of dubious origin. I wouldn't know where to start...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> I'm glad you've solved that one KL because I've wondered before what I would do if/when I get a second hand vehicle out here. Everywhere you look there's someone soldering two halves of different vehicles together with parts of dubious origin. I wouldn't know where to start...



frogblogger,

A sure way to minimize auto problems is to buy the most popular [and trouble free] vehicle indigenous to Chiang Mai. Whether new or used they will likely have the parts and know how to repair. Best bet is anything Japanese and I would stay away from anything American. Not sure the most popular Japanese brands but Honda and Toyota would be pretty good bets if I were a guessing man. It is likely that the car was made in Thailand but at least the engineering ie transaxle and engine would be well made! 

KhwaamLap, your car must truly be an antique. Congratulations on tracking down the parts you needed. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Isuzu seem to be about as cheap an option as you can find over here. Toyota is popular, and Honda. Don't really see a lot else on the roads.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Isuzu seem to be about as cheap an option as you can find over here. Toyota is popular, and Honda. Don't really see a lot else on the roads.



Isuzu never really caught on in the US too much competition from Honda, Toyota and Nissan. Now there is also the Korean entrants, Khia and Hyundai, and they're pretty well made according to the last couple of years of JD Powers Customer Satisfaction surveys. Funny, I've a bias against the Korean cars and for the Japanese even though we fought the Japanese in WWII and were Korea's ally against North Korea. Go figure! I've owned exactly one American car since the late 60's - a used Buick/under-powered tank. Quothe the raven, "Never more".

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Mines a Mitsubishi Lancer (or Champ). I went to the breakers the other day - there is a football field of engines so crammed in you could not walk between. All cleaned, oiled and ready for refitting. there. It incredible, every siz you can imagine, from tiny 25cc to huge indstrial engines the size of small sheds. It where I got the new mirrors (they sell some new parts too) - for just bout anything.

I saw a Willis Jeep parked up th other day too - perfect condition from what I could see - WWII engineering at its best! (ignoring King Tiger Tanks and Spitfires of course).

Beetles seem to be fairly popular too (old shape) as are Mercs (from 60s onwards) - they seem to be pushing minis too now, but not seen any on the road yet. Thai's proabably confused why anyone wants a car too small for a family for the price of 3 Vigo's.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Mines a Mitsubishi Lancer (or Champ). I went to the breakers the other day - there is a football field of engines so crammed in you could not walk between. All cleaned, oiled and ready for refitting. there. It incredible, every siz you can imagine, from tiny 25cc to huge indstrial engines the size of small sheds. It where I got the new mirrors (they sell some new parts too) - for just bout anything.
> 
> I saw a Willis Jeep parked up th other day too - perfect condition from what I could see - WWII engineering at its best! (ignoring King Tiger Tanks and Spitfires of course).
> 
> Beetles seem to be fairly popular too (old shape) as are Mercs (from 60s onwards) - they seem to be pushing minis too now, but not seen any on the road yet. Thai's proabably confused why anyone wants a car too small for a family for the price of 3 Vigo's.



KhwaamLap,

Did that jeep have a canvas top? Someone might have "liberated" it from the military! I drove one for a few years while in the service. I loved that rig but they corner like pigs and can roll pretty easily. A friend of mine was killed in Japan when he flipped his. They had a simple four cylinder engine and could go about anywhere with four wheel drive - but top end was barely over 50 mph. Mitsubishi had a cross marketing and manufacturing deal with Chrysler. I think the Lancer was one of the models they jointly made. Also the GT3000 or Stealth which was much larger and faster.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess you did answer your own question, it was what I was going to suggest anyway. I found a place on the street that deals strictly in Eruo parts and when I buy something more often than not the owner sends someone out to install it FREE. The owner is a great guy and speaks fluent English, he is also a trained BMW tech, he went to school in Jew Jersey of all places. If you have a Euro car PM me I will get his card and give you the address and phone number.


----------

